

Spool in deadpool - bold

"Dear Spooler,<p>We’re writing to inform you that Spool has shut down. Your bookmarks are attached to this email. If you’d like to import these bookmarks into your browser or another service, please visit http://blog.getspool.com/instructions/ .<p>Thank you for using Spool and providing feedback during our beta period. It’s been a pleasure to build Spool for you and we’ve been flattered with the overwhelmingly positive feedback we’ve received. However, after careful consideration, we’ve decided to pursue our vision in a new way. You’ll soon be able to read details on our blog at http://blog.getspool.com<p>Thank you again for your support,
The Spool Team"
======
bowyakka
Why is it seemingly every acquisition these days guarantees that the original
service must shut down, have startups just devolved down to making themselves
into hellish advanced interview bootcamps ?

------
bold
Very unexpected email message I received today. Spool received $1 million in
funding which was announced January 4, 2012.

------
fidz
But, why? Suddenly, without any confirmation and rumour?

~~~
bold
Exactly, loved the service a lot. Used it +10 times a day. Had their blog in
my RSS reader.

I got this email, and instantaneously the iphone app and web app stopped
working. Rude and strange way of dealing with users... Never received an email
or survey invitation whether I'd like to pay for the service or anything.

So I assume what was being commented in this thread became reality:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2989256>

